# Turning a straight butt into a bent butt?



## PorknBeans

Hello Everybody, 

I was thinking about trying to make a few rod holder inserts that would angle my straight butt trolling rods down towards the water for use in high speed trolling. I know that buying bent butt rods would be the easiest thing to do, but I can't justify spending so much money on fishing I rarely do.

I was thinking of buying aluminum round tube with an ID that would snuggly fit the rod, and then having someone put a professional bend in it. Some sort of simple rod 'clamp' would probably be a good idea as well.

Any thoughts on the pros/cons of this solution?


----------



## sniperpeeps

Something to think about with this project is how the rods will stay in the rod holders during trolling and during a strike. If there is no angle to hold the straight butt in it will just slide right out. Why don't you just attach a couple release clips to your transom and clip the line in them. This will give you the low angle you are looking for with minimum cost and effort. Just my .2 cents.


----------



## Chris V

Ditto flatline clips. Easy breezy


----------



## Ocean Master

Flatline release clips or wrap a #64 rubber band around the line and attach it to the reel's handle. The rubber band will break and fall off when a fish strikes.

You can also use a release clip with a snap swivel, short piece of mono, and srew it off on the transom or rod holder. If your rod holder bolts will back out a you bit can attach a release clip assembly that way.

So many ways to do it..!!

I have some release clips you can have.


----------



## DAWGONIT

++ on flat-line clips, rubber bands, small trash bag ties, etc., anything that will break/give way when a fish is on.

Certain rods also have detachable butts and you just buy what you want a la carte.


----------



## Capt. Myles Colley

If you are truely high speed trolling it will be hard to keep the line in a clip. I've seen boats hang a rod off the transome with a short saftey line. The rod lays flat and is held away from the boat from the drag of the lure. I've never tried it but I think it would work.


----------



## hjorgan

Try buying her a drink......


----------



## Kim

I use Rupp outrigger clips for my flat lines and they hold the Ballyhood 32 ounce Banshee with no problem, just crank it down.


----------



## panhandlephinsphan

alright, time to ask the stupid question. I am guessing the goal is to get the line as close to the water to help it stay in the water at the higher speeds. Is that right?

I spent my summer getting my boat setup to have higher and wider line exit points so going the opposite way is hurting my head. Feel free to explain and educate me.

Thanks,

Pan


----------



## Kim

yes the release clips at the rub rail and rubber bands to the reel handle hold the line lower to the water and prevent the rod from flexing back and pulling the lure air born or the lure tumbling across the surface of the water.


----------

